# Lötkolben zu heiß?



## Nino (24. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
mich würde gerne interessieren ob beim Löten von kleineren Teilen wie zum Beispiel in einem Handy der Lötkolben nicht zu heiß sein darf.
Kann man da einen noramlen Lötkolben benutzen oder muss man sich extra einen neuen mit weniger Watt kaufen?

Mfg


----------



## chibisuke (24. Dezember 2003)

Die Temperatur is eigendlich generell beim elektroniklöten wichtig
Deshalb benutzt man meist Temperatur geregelte Lötstationen, die man auf die Temperatur einstellt die man haben will, idealerweise so um 350-380°C abhängig von lötspitze, lötzinn, und zu bearbeitenden bauteilen.

Generell gilt aber auch die lötzeit zu beachten,... eine lötzeit >3sec. ist für viele bauteile bereits tötlich.

Und was Handys betrifft... Handys sind nach SMD Technik gefertig, das heißt das alle bauelemente auf der OBERFLÄCHE der platine angelötet werden, diese platinen haben damit kaum noch löcher und die SMD bauteile sind außerdem viel platzspaarende...

Um SMDs zu löten benutzt man einen lötkolben mit einer extrem feinen spitze. 
Ansonsten genügt ein ganz normaler temperaturgeregelter Elektronik lötkolben, nur wie gesagt in deinem interesse würd ich die spitze gegen eine SMD lötspitze tauschen, sonst erzeugst du extrem schnell kurzschlüsse.


----------



## Nino (24. Dezember 2003)

Also kann ich einen ganz normalen Lötkolben, egal wieviel Watt, benutzen.
Nur muss ich eine kleine Spitze verwenden und auf die Lötdauer achten.
Korrekt?


----------



## chibisuke (24. Dezember 2003)

Wie gesagt die leistung eines lötkolbens ist nebensächlich, aber meist haben solche lötstationen um die 50Watt...

Es kommt vor allem auf die Temperatur und die Lötdauer an, wobei ich grundsätzlich davon abrate lötkolben ohne temperatur-regelung einzusetzen.


----------



## Nino (24. Dezember 2003)

Danke für deine Hilfe.
Ich werd mich dann mal nach nem besseren umsehen 
Ich wünsche Dir noch ein frohes Fest.

Mfg


----------



## Robert Martinu (24. Dezember 2003)

Interessant ist dabei auch der Wärmewiderstand zwischen Spitze und Heizelement, wenn der zu gross ist, dann stellst du die Temperatur tendenziell zu hoch ein und ruinierst damit leichter kleine/empfindlichere Bauteile.


----------



## chibisuke (25. Dezember 2003)

Ja nur das ist vor allem ein fall für das kapitel "Richtiges Löten"

denn er Wärmewiderstand zwischen bauteilen und lötspitze hängt von 3 faktoren ab.

1.) Wie stark ist die lötspitze verschmutzt... im idealfall natürlich gar nicht aber das bekommste kaum hin. 
2.) Wie gut hast du kontakt zwischen bauteil und spitze, der kontankt wird durch verzinnen der lötspitze beträchtlich erhöht  
3.) Wie groß ist die auflagefläche zwischen lötspitze und bauelement, Nur die kann man nur schwer beeinflussen, nämlich nur indem man die spitze tauscht, jedoch eine große spitze ist bei SMDs nicht empfehlenswert da die gefahr damit kurzschlüsse zu produzieren extrem hoch ist, und die ist so schon sehr hoch.


----------



## Nino (25. Dezember 2003)

Was für eine Lötspitze wäre denn für SMD am idealsten?
Wieviel Milimeter sollte der Durchmesser und die Länge der Spitze betragen?


----------



## chibisuke (25. Dezember 2003)

Naja überleg doch mal... 

Ich hab hier zufällig die spezifikation für TQFT bausteinen (das ist eine form von quadratischen microchips auf SMD basis) rum liegen.
Bei TQFT sind die pins z.B. 0.45mm und der zwischnraum zwischen den pins is 0.35mm, es gibt auch welche die ein bischen breiter sind, aber naja...

Nun dann is wohl glaub ich kaum noch die frage wie viele mm denn sie lötspitze haben soll... ich würd mal sagen so 0.5mm in etwa


----------



## Robert Martinu (25. Dezember 2003)

Ich dachte mehr an Kolben, bei denen das Heizelement bei etwas grösseren Lötstellen (z.B. grosser Elko) die abgegebene Leistung nicht mehr schnell genug in die Lötspitze bringt. Da steht dann zwar z.B. 70W drauf, aber bis das Heizelement der geregelten Station anspringt ist die Spitze zu kalt um das Lot flüssigzuhalten.
(Nennet man in der Ausprägung dann auch Fehlkonstruktion, kommt aber manchmal vor.)


----------



## chibisuke (25. Dezember 2003)

Ja aber wie ich oben schon gesagt hab richtet sich die löttemperatur unter anderem danach wie groß die zu verbindenten teile sind.


----------



## Nino (28. Dezember 2003)

Danke an euch alle.
Ich hätte da noch eine Frage 
Wie kann man am besten den alten Lötzinn entfernen/reinigen?


----------



## chibisuke (28. Dezember 2003)

Das macht man mit einem feuchten Schwamm...

Nimm dir einen schwamm, und mach ihn Feucht... soll halt nich tropfen menn man mit dem kolben drauf drückt.

Heiz den lötkolben an, das er betriebstemperatur hatt, und dann einfach über den schwamm ziehen, Das alte Zinn bleibt am Schwamm hängen, und du hast wieder einen sauberen Kolben.


----------



## Nino (29. Dezember 2003)

Danke.
Wie entfernt/reinigt man das Lötzinn vom Bauteil?


----------



## Robert Martinu (29. Dezember 2003)

Da gibts Entlötpumpen, die das heisse Lötzinn absaugen und Entlötlitze. Letztere ist ein Metallgeflecht, das mit Flussmittel versetzt ist. Das Lötzinn auf dem Lötpunkt oder dem Bauteil versucht, Bauteil & Litze gleichmässig zu benetzen, das Meiste bleibt dann auf der Litze.
Idealerweise bleibt nur ein dünner Lotfilm auf dem Bauteil, der nicht weiter stört.

(Notfalls tuts auch ein Stückchen normaler Litzendraht, den man in Flussmittel getaucht hat.)


----------



## Nino (30. Dezember 2003)

Danke.
Wie ist es zum Beispiel bei einem Led-Umbau an einem Handy?
Was ist die richtige Vorgehensweise bei sowas?
Zuerst den Lötzinn auf der Platine erhitzen und dann die Led drauflegen?
Kennt sich da jemand gut aus?

Mfg


----------

